# New section for Chocolate



## liketobake (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi

It would be useful if we had a section on all things chocolate. It would make navigation much easier.

Thanks


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 27, 2006)

But what then?  sub sections on chocolate cakes, choc torte, choc sweeties, choc puddings, choc souffles.....?!


----------



## cloudybutnice (Jun 27, 2006)

I just _love_ chocolate!


----------



## Horab (Jun 27, 2006)

Not a bad idea, actually, there could be sub-forums for "milk chocolate", "dark chocolate", "white chocolate", it's a common ingredient in cooking.

Reminds me I've been wanting to do a search for chocolate soup recipies, someone asked me about them, and I had absolutely no clue.


----------



## liketobake (Jun 27, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> But what then? sub sections on chocolate cakes, choc torte, choc sweeties, choc puddings, choc souffles.....?!


 

Yes and also the different types of chocolate such as: dark, milk, white etc
Simply an everything chocolate section


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 27, 2006)

So, do chocolate cookies go into the chocolate category or the cookie category?

Do chocolate cakes go into the chocolate category or the cake category?

What about chocolate candies, muffins, pies, etc.

We would end up with 16 dessert categories instead of 8. Talk about difficulty navigating!


----------



## ironchef (Jun 27, 2006)

That's why this and many forums are equipped with that nifty little feature called the "Search" button. When used in "Advanced Search" mode, this handy tool can narrow down pretty much any thread or topic that one wants to find. Just select either "search thread titles only" or "search entire posts" to either narrow or expand your search parameters.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 27, 2006)

You beat me to it, IC!


----------



## liketobake (Jun 27, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> So, do chocolate cookies go into the chocolate category or the cookie category?
> 
> *They would go in both categories. A simple copy and paste will do the trick.*
> 
> ...


 
The search or advanced search is not that helpful. If something is spelled wrong for example it might not come up. Personially I think 16 categories is way better then 8. With the 8 for general browsing it is cumbersome to go though all the groups when you are looking for something general yet specific. For instance what category would scones fall into? When I do a search I get 106 results, which are almost all not relevent. Clicking on pies and pastries doesn't do it either. 




Brownies & Dessert Bars 



Cakes 



Candies 



Cobblers & Crisps 



Cookies 



Frozen 



Muffins & Loaves 



Pies & Pastries 


Anyways that is my view on the navigation of this site, take it or leave it.....
A chocolate category would be very useful for all of the chocolate lovers.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 27, 2006)

Out of curiosity - how many ways can 'chocolate' be spelled incorrectly?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 27, 2006)

liketobake said:
			
		

> ...For instance what category would scones fall into?...


 

I'd put scones into the *Bread, Cornbread, Sandwiches...* forum.

As an alternative, the general dessert category is also a possibility.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 27, 2006)

And, anyway, as a Scot I can assure you that Scones have no chocolate in them!


----------



## marmalady (Jun 27, 2006)

I'd put scones in a 'quck bread' category!   Errr - what Andy said - sorry, Andy, didn't see your post!


Please - not 16 dessert forums - please - I'm begging you!


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 27, 2006)

You can find chocolate in any of those catagories, liketobake.
When you are in, say, the pie threads, click on search this thread. It will search only the pie forum and nothing else. It's easier than the general search at the top.


----------



## Alix (Jun 28, 2006)

Go check the dessert forum. I stuck the Chocolate Lovers thread for you. I'll leave it up there for a bit so everyone can go drool over all those lovely recipes.


----------



## Debbie (Jun 28, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Go check the dessert forum. I stuck the Chocolate Lovers thread for you. I'll leave it up there for a bit so everyone can go drool over all those lovely recipes.


 

OH MY gosh!!!!!!!!!!!!!    wow  I am gonna be here a while copy and pasting............       boy o boy.. I shouldn't have popped in here RIGHT before dinner.. huh?     YUMMY YUMMY!!!   * drools*


----------



## Alix (Jun 28, 2006)

Glad you like it Debbie. That ithread is one of my particular favorites.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 29, 2006)

liketobake said:
			
		

> It would be useful if we had a section on all things chocolate. It would make navigation much easier.


 
Not really - chocolate is just an ingredient. If we had a forum with sub-forums dedicated to every ingredient - how would anyone ever find anything?

What would really help more would be if everyone put their recipes in the proper forum and titled them correctly .... like, instead of "Nanna's Favorite Scones Recipe" they would title it "Nanna's Chocolate Scones Recipe".


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 30, 2006)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> ..."Nanna's Chocolate Scones Recipe".


 

Michael:

Ishbel assures us there is no chocolate in scones.  Your Nanna's recipe is suspect!


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 30, 2006)

Not if you are calling them scones - now if you want to call them chocolate biscuits.....  I'm quite happy with that!  (The American type of biscuit, not the British type which are really cookies!)


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 1, 2006)

Now, I never said it was _MY_ Nanny's recipe, did I? That was a "just for example" example based on something I saw in a bakery in Denver!  

My Nanny was a good Scotswoman - she would never do anything that perverse!


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Jul 2, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Not if you are calling them scones - now if you want to call them chocolate biscuits..... I'm quite happy with that! (The American type of biscuit, not the British type which are really cookies!)



Is it an authenticity thing?  I can also be an authenticity-snob at times... lol!  Whenever someone refers to an egg omelet with green peppers, salsa, etc... as a Spanish Omelet, I just tell them, "No, that's Mexican, a Spanish Omelet would have potatoes, onions, and garlic..."

Just like Lasagna, even!  Did you know that if you put meat in lasagna, it really isn't a real lasagna anymore?  And real Tiramisu doesn't have uncooked eggs in it...  Don't get me wrong, I love experimenting with recipes, etc... in fact, I love meat "lasagna", but just think the history/origin of food is cool, too.

-Tim


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 2, 2006)

Michael - you obviously learned the lesson - never argue with a Scottish granny!

SNPiccolo -yes it's an authenticity thing...  I have no objection with them being called chocolate buns..   In fact, the thing we call scones in Scotland are called Devon splits in Devon - and the people in Devon say THEY invented the cream tea - a devon split with butter and strawberry jam and cream - whilst the Cornish say it's 'theirs'..


----------



## licia (Jul 2, 2006)

Scones sometimes have raisins, currants or cheese in them. Wouldn't they still be scones if you used chocolate chips instead of one of the aforementioned items? The recipe would be the same. They could still be served with cream, butter or jam.


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 2, 2006)

They just wouldn't be traditional Scottish scones, Licia.... We have ordinary scones, bran scones, tattie (potato) scones, treacle scones and scones with sultanas... chocolate chips is a step tooooooooo far, IMHO


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 3, 2006)

So how do you feel about our Australian Pumpkin scones Ishbel?? I think they are probably a nasty colonial deviation!!!!
This reminds me of a TV add we had here for microwave porridge where a little scottish boy with a thick accent kept saying" That's noo how you make porridge".


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 3, 2006)

Yep - an aberration!   (Did I say I don't like pumpkin in any shape or form?!  Or that if I was faced with one more pumpkin soup variation in restaurants in NSW I'd scream?!!!!)

Microwave porridge - goodness........    I'm feeling faint at the heresy here!


----------



## licia (Jul 3, 2006)

I suppose some felt that way when our biscuits were being changed but we've had all sorts of wonderful progress and the cheddar cheese and garlic biscuits are so good I could eat a batch of them myself (but won't).


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 3, 2006)

We do have cheese scones - usually made with sharp Scottish matured cheddar - but I've also used Dunlop cheese, too.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 5, 2006)

Very much agreed.


----------



## lulu (Jul 6, 2006)

Re scones, as a girl from the south west of England I have always been told that cornwal and west devon scones are served cream then jam, east devon, somerset and west dorest scones are served butter, then jam then cream on top!  We do get a bit protective over these sort of things, lol.

Re chocolate section I would tentatively say that I find this wonderful site already slightly complicated to navigate for the technically "challenged" like my self on dial up connection, and more sections and subsections only make it harder.....I wish the forums were more general and had longer pages!  I guess its all eaach to his own preference though!


----------



## wavex_p (Jul 7, 2006)

sounds delicious....


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 7, 2006)

lulu said:
			
		

> ...I wish the forums were more general and had longer pages! I guess its all eaach to his own preference though!


 
lulu:

You can set your options for longer pages.  

Go to User CP on the menu bar near the top of a page.

Select Edit Options (left side of the new page)

Scroll down to thread display options

Change the Number of Posts to Show per Page

Go to the bottom of the page and click on Save Changes


----------



## lulu (Jul 7, 2006)

Thank you Andy M.!

That makes it a lot better......

Now, if only we could lump some of the subsections  together I'd me very happy, LOL LOL LOL

Seriously, this is much easier, thank you


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 7, 2006)

lulu:

I don't often go to the individual forums.  Try the "Today's Posts" function to keep up with the new activity.  

Today's Posts brings up all new posts from the last 24 hours arranged in chronological order with no sorting by category.  It's about the fastest way to go through the new posts.


----------

